# Guesstimating how tall a foal/horse/pony will grow - need your help



## apkelly01 (4 December 2008)

Hi,
 I need people's help here with guesstimating horse heights. I found this site but I didn't have a tape measure so I'm using paint to do it - and to be honest I hope it's wrong  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Here's the link to the site:

http://www.ultimatehorsesite.com/info/stringtesting.html

And here's trying it out in paint:

Not looking good 
	
	
		
		
	


	





 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]

But then I did it with a very recent photo - makes no sense?? (look at his face - he's even confused! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]

His mum is 16.1 and his sire is 16.3 but if the guesstimates are right he'll barely make 15hh!! I measured him on Sunday and he is 14.1hh at present. I'll probably get grey hairs over this but I'm worried about him! Even at the colt retention scheme inspections the judge asked me how big was his mother and I said 16.1 and shocked he just looked at me and said (in a strange high pitched voice) 'BUT HE'S PONY SIZE!'

Can people try the method and see what they come back with or do you think a growth fairy will appear and make him grow! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









Post pics if you can - thanks a mil in advance


----------



## amc (4 December 2008)

How old is he now ?


----------



## apkelly01 (4 December 2008)

He's 18 months old. I know ID's are slow developers but seriously!


----------



## amc (4 December 2008)

Ok, Don't panic yet ! He's not gelded ? So has got some growing to do, the guide lines you've mentioned are good for most horses but not ALL, I would wait at least until he was 2 1/2 before predicting height, I know there are lots of formulas to say height from a first born but this is not set in stone, if his Mum is 16.1 I would expect him to make at least 16.hh plus ..... I had a NF mare put to a teaser at Newmarket and foal always looked like it would make 15.hh up until 2 years old then had a growth spurt and ended up 16.hh ! Please don't panic yet ! X


----------



## maggiehorse (4 December 2008)

my late gelded colt was 14.1 at 20 months mums 16.1 tb , dad is 16hh tb x cob , hes two years 4 months and currently 14.3 at withers and 15.1 at bum  predicted height is 15.2 at maturity


----------



## emilyw (4 December 2008)

My foal is 7 months and we measured him at about 13.3 at the moment. Im expecting him to make 16h but we will see. I did use one method, think it was measuring form the coronet band to the centre of the knee and what ever it was in inches was what he would make in hands. I did it on my older horse and it was 16 and a 1/4 inches which is 16.1 hands which is correct, the foals was 16 inches which suggests he will make 16h. Not sure how accurate it actually is but we will find out in a few years!!


----------



## BankEndRescue (4 December 2008)

I had a Freisian X who at 20 months old stood 14hh, by the time he was 4 he was 16.1hh, so don't panic just yet


----------



## scotsmare (4 December 2008)

my 9 month old foal is 14hh at the moment - laughingly she was only meant to make 16hh.......


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (4 December 2008)

I dont think my string is long enough for missy 
	
	
		
		
	


	











Dont panic yet Akelly . 

Is he getting any hardfeed ? yearling mix ? studmix ?


----------



## zizz (4 December 2008)

my 19 month old is 14.1 (measured this morning!) and he's predicted to make 15.3


----------

